# transport from NJ to CT



## Miso (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to get a bunny from NJ, outside of Philly to Boston. I would like to have someone meet me in CT (about half way -- I am in Boston).

It is a Flemish Giant!

can someone help get the bun from a kill shelter up to my foster/adoption network that I volunteer for?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2008)

Your bunnies sound familar. What is your foster/adoption network? HRN?


----------



## Miso (Feb 21, 2008)

yup! I am Emily! I just responded in HRNchat to the lovely 2nd gotchaday that you celebrated


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought so! I can not drive far but am willing to help out how ever I can. I can also be used as a stop point.:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Feb 21, 2008)

Check your PM.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the Flemish Giant rabbit is in Bergen County. There are several available in fact. This is out of my area.


----------



## Miso (Feb 21, 2008)

update! Clayton, NJ. It is at this place:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ167.html
(bunny not in listing)


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you tried bunderground? If not, email them. This should be something they can help with. If not let me know and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Miso (Feb 21, 2008)

I just emailed Bunderground NJ!
We shall see. I don't want me or the bun to travel 5.5 hours one way! 

I may also try to rescue the lop that is there....


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2008)

Im a bundergound member and we seem to have a lot of members out that way. Hopefully someone can help! If they cant get the legs covered I can PM all our NJ members here too. 

Keep me posted. Youre awesome for helping these rescue buns


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2008)

Depending when I can so alittle or atleast be a stop point.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is the shelter aware that someone will picking up both rabbits this weekend? I just want make sure of that. I can do the trip tomorrow.


----------



## Miso (Feb 22, 2008)

left a message with them... also emailed 2 people. It *will* happen this weekend. Period! 
I will be taking both the lop and the flemish giant into our care. My best friend and I will drive down. Their 'adoption' hours are 12-4 on Saturday - but viewing only. I will be calling them well before then (during business hours - which start at 8am) Can you email me your cell #? I may ask you pick them up for a bit and then I meet you at some point Saturday. 

Poor babies are not in a good situation!


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

I did email my number earlier. I will send it again.


----------



## Miso (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks to the BGRR *both* bunnies there will be coming up to our foster network! The whole move will commence tomorrow. In fact, the pres of our network (http://www.rabbitnetwork.org ) just said she may already have someone interested in the Flemmie!

I really love bunny people!

I will give updates and pictures (and start to explore the rest of rabbitsonline... ) later. 

--Emily
(slave to these buns:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2008)

YAY! I am so happy. I have to say I may have to intercept the flemmie.


----------



## Miso (Feb 23, 2008)

She did say the interested person was in CT....:shock:


----------



## pla725 (Feb 23, 2008)

I can pick up the rabbits today and deliver them to someone who can take care of them tonight. Unfortunately I have no space left at the inn.

Call me again. I did not receive your message.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2008)

*Miso wrote: *


> She did say the interested person was in CT....:shock:


Husband would kill me. I failed with my second to last foster. :biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Feb 23, 2008)

I will pick up the Flemmie and the Lop later today and deliver them to the next person on the bunderground.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Feb 23, 2008)

I met Jennifer and her husband Ron at a rest stop on the NJ Turnpike. I handed over Ginger, the Flemish Giant and Bun, the French Lop. 

When I went to the shelter they had Ginger in one of the dog kennels because she is so big. She seemed very friendly.Bun was very nervous and it took me some time to get a hold of her. 

I hope they are happy in their new homes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome! I don't suppose you got pics, did you?:biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't think of it at the time. I wish I did now. Ginger was the biggest rabbit I've ever seen and held. She seemed very friendly.


----------

